# app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0

## VladimirPopov

Поставил app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0 из портежа. Там что русской локализации для него нету ?

----------

## mango123

ну пока нету... ждём-с...

----------

## smk

По всей видимости бинарник был собран без поддержки русского языка. В версии 2.2.1 был включен русский. 

Видимо русский язык теперь можно собрать только из исходников.

----------

## upsent

собирал из исходников, с русским нормально

----------

## mango123

А с другой стороны - и нафиг не надо  :Wink:  Всё и так просто и понятно...

----------

## _Sir_

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> А с другой стороны - и нафиг не надо  Всё и так просто и понятно...

 Кому это не надо? офисным работникам? Я оперу в gentoo использую года четыре как, и вот только вчера скачал локализацию для нее  :Smile:  Потому что первые машинки в офисе переползли на линукс и я представил выражение лица этой дамы, запустившей привычную всем оперу...

Намного хуже другое -- в свежесобранной и в других обновленных системах уже отсутствует *.ebuild на openoffice-bin-2.2.1-r1 или какой там был. 

Я думаю, что как-то можно (хоть через оверлей) добавить старый ebuild (он есть в репозитории gentoo, если кнопку <show dead> нажать). А то комп готов к работе, а основного инструмента для "клерка" нет  :Smile: 

Еще хуже, что на deltupе размеры дельт превышают архив с новым бинарником.

В то же время, на Инфра-ресурсе предлагаются к скачиванию "дельты" вместе со всем сопутствующим барахлом (патчер, инструкция, сами дельты)2.2.0 -> 2.2.1 ~4.5M

2.2.1 -> 2.3.0 ~ 25MЖаль, что это все для винды... Понятно, что очень скоро выйдет 2.3.1 с исправлениями, и снова полторы сотни мегов качать? Сейчас поищу на форуме этом, была ссылка на *.ebuild's от инфра-ресурса... Они для оверлея как раз...Может там так быстро не трут...   :Sad: 

----------

## _Sir_

Поставил пока из оверлея, скачав старый ebuild. В нем надо удалить все языки, кроме en ru в переменной в начале файла, иначе digest будет качать пару десятков языковых файлов, но кажется мне, что это не то, что нам надо.  :Smile:  Да и пришлось положить сохраненный в гугль-кэше ooo-wrapper2 в каталог files в локальном дереве portage

Специально для основателя данной ветки обсуждения:

```
sir@swan ~ $ emerge -vp openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0 [2.2.1] USE="kde -gnome -java" LINGUAS="en -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu% -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka% -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta% -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-cy%) (-eo%) (-fa%) (-gu_IN%) (-ku%) (-ru%*) (-ta_IN%) (-tn%)" 139,896 kB
```

Ничего не настораживает? С учетом того, что LINGUAS -- это языки и ru взято в скобки (флаг неприменим?)

----------

## cord

А у меня вообще флага ru нету:

```

# emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="gnome kde -java" LINGUAS="en uk -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice (is blocking app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0)

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice-bin (is blocking app-office/openoffice-2.2.0)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 0 kB

# 

```

----------

## VladimirPopov

 *upsent wrote:*   

> собирал из исходников, с русским нормально

 

сколько часов ушло на сборку?

----------

## _Sir_

 *cord wrote:*   

> А у меня вообще флага ru нету:

 

```
sir@swan ~ $ grep LIN /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="ru en"

```

А переменная такая установлена? Вроде бы от нее появляются флаги локализации приложений

 *VladimirPopov wrote:*   

> сколько часов ушло на сборку?

 Ранее примерно за 12 часов собирался. Это был 1.1.4 но на откровенно слабом ноутбуке. Железо мощней, но и офис не похудел  :Smile:  Можно запрос (полл) организовать -- железо/время на сборку ОО

Если компьютер не один, реально distcc помогает, но лучше, если архитектура одинаковая.

----------

## cord

```

$ grep LIN /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="en ru uk"

$ emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="gnome kde -java" LINGUAS="en uk -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice (is blocking app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0)

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice-bin (is blocking app-office/openoffice-2.2.0)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 0 kB

$

```

----------

## upsent

 *VladimirPopov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> сколько часов ушло на сборку?

 

часов 6 вроде, на p4-3гц, вообщем ночку потрудился

----------

## _Sir_

2Cord

Значит, у меня показывало по отношению к ранее стоявшему 2.2.1

А почему третий язык -- Unated Kingdom? Логичнее было бы видеть там ua  :Laughing: 

----------

## cord

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 2Cord
> 
> А почему третий язык -- Unated Kingdom? Логичнее было бы видеть там ua 

 

потому, что это баг  :Sad: 

украинский - это как раз "uk" (ua там нету), а Unated Kingdom - это en_GB

на gentoo.ru уже написали билдик для бинарника от инфры, может кто для ихних сырцов напишет?  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Работающий (вчера ставил) ebuild под openoffice-infra-bin 2.3: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/5101#comment-57817

----------

## Balancer

 *cord wrote:*   

> украинский - это как раз "uk" (ua там нету), а Unated Kingdom - это en_GB

 

Здрасьте приехали.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO-3166-1

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1

----------

## cord

Так а шо ты мне ссылки даешь? я это прекрасно знаю   :Cool: 

Тока вот в ОО маркировка другая, не веришь - сам собери, посмотри...

В kde-base/kde-i18n к стати тоже.

----------

## Ivanchikk

кто-нибудь видел ебилд для новой сборки от инфра-ресурса 2.3.1?

----------

## Rion

http://calculator.gentoo.ru/node/5101#comment-62253

----------

## Ivanich_

У меня openoffice-bin-2.3.1 падает сразу после заставки,если нужно могу strace привести,  со сборкой от инфра он говорит при запуске что документ был поврежден- пытается восстановить и так по кругу, у когото подобное было?

----------

## alien

Почему не компилируете из изходников?

в /etc/make.conf добавьте

```

LINGUAS="ru"

WANT_MP="true"

```

Собирается за два с половиной часа на Т7600 и 2 ГБ памяти. (без Явы USE="-java")

----------

## cord

WANT_MP="true"

что значит?

----------

## alien

Без "WANT_MP=true" актуальный openoffice ebuild игнорирует MAKEOPTS установку в /etc/make.conf.

В результате значительное увеличивание времени компиляции.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529291.html

----------

## s-worm

Как я понимаю русская часть сообщества в багзилле практически не участвует.

Это очень и очень плохо

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193599

как я понимаю сановцы перестали релизить русский лангпак

нужно либо выбить его из них либо включить инфраресурсовскую версию в портаж

----------

## cobold

Кстати, а что за хрень с openoffice-bin 2.3.0 в gentoo amd64? ставиться он ставится, однако почему-то в директории /usr/lib64 оказываются 32bit бинарники. Т.е. сам openoffice ставится x86-й. Это и в дистфайлах видно, там rpm-ки с суффиксом i586. Это что он теперь на amd64 для галочки поддерживается?

----------

## cord

Тю, а ты что только узнал?  :Smile: 

ВСЕ бинарники 32-битные. Так всегда было.

64-бита можно получить только в самосборном.

----------

## cobold

 *cord wrote:*   

> Тю, а ты что только узнал? 
> 
> ВСЕ бинарники 32-битные. Так всегда было.
> 
> 64-бита можно получить только в самосборном.

 

опппа O_o Зашел на офсайт OOo-шников и не увидел x86-64 версии вообще ни под одну ОС. Т.е. они сами на этой архетиктуре не собирают и не поддерживают? Т.е. мне нужно либо держать multilib профиль либо освободить N гигабайт на винте и помоляся Патрику и отслужив всенощную попробовать его собрать из сорцов?

----------

## cord

 *cobold wrote:*   

> Т.е. они сами на этой архетиктуре не собирают и не поддерживают?
> 
> 

 

да

 *cobold wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Т.е. мне нужно либо держать multilib профиль либо освободить N гигабайт на винте и помоляся Патрику и отслужив всенощную попробовать его собрать из сорцов?

 

и не только на винте, но и в оперативе

другой вопрос, если это есть, то какие сложности? под gentoo?  :Smile: 

emerge openoffice

на ночь, и фсе.

----------

